# Taskleiste "aktualisiert" sich "ständig



## Tobilishou5 (13. Juli 2018)

*Taskleiste "aktualisiert" sich "ständig*

Hallo, ich habe ein kleines "Problem".
Seit 1 oder 2 Wochen habe ich das Problem, dass sich meine Taskleiste immer wieder (sichtbar durch ein kurzes "flackern") aktualisiert, als würde sie kurz verschwinden und sich wieder neu aufbauen.
Es ist mit mittlerweile so auf den Keks gegangen, dass ich heute Windows neu installiert habe (mit den aktuellen Treibern versteht sich)
Allerdings habe ich nun alle Treiber und Windows Updates erfolgreich gemacht (auch mehrfach neu gestartet)
Und das Problem besteht weiterhin.
Im Zuverlässigkeitsmonitor sind keine Fehler zu finden. Nur ein einziger Crash von Corsair Link. Allerdings passt auch der zeitlich nicht zu dem "flackern".


Wie gesagt Gerätetreiber sind alle aktuell 
Win 10 (64 Bit) Pro neu installiert

Hardware 
i7 8700k 
16 GB DDR4 GSkill Ram (XMP Profil geladen)
120GB SSD (System Festplatte)
500 GB M2 NVME (Samsung Evo 960)
2 TB HDD
GTX 1080 TI (Aorus Xtrem 11G Version)
750 Watt Netzteil


Jemand eine Idee? Ich bin mit meinen Ideen langsam durch. 

Ahso Test auf Vieren (durch Bitdefender Total Security 2018) ohne Befund.
Ich habe auch keine Systemverbesserungs Tools oder sonstiges verwendet.


----------



## Awarth (13. Juli 2018)

*AW: Taskleiste "aktualisiert" sich "ständig*

Hi
Läuft das System denn ansonsten komplett rund? Hast du außer XMP noch OC eingeschaltet?
Und taucht das flackern nur anfangs nach dem starten auf, z.B. wenn noch Programme geladen werden? Oder auch später, wenn der PC im Idle war?

MfG
Awarth


----------



## Gamer090 (13. Juli 2018)

*AW: Taskleiste "aktualisiert" sich "ständig*

Du bist nicht der einzige mit diesem Problem, auch bei mir passiert das seit kurzem und zwar einfach irgendwann egal was ich gerade am PC mache. Könnte es evtl. ein Bug von Win10 sein?


----------



## Pazox (13. Juli 2018)

*AW: Taskleiste "aktualisiert" sich "ständig*

Das passiert jedes mal, wenn etwas im Microsoft Store aktualisiert wurde. Hast du da die automatischen Updates aktiviert?


----------



## Tobilishou5 (13. Juli 2018)

*AW: Taskleiste "aktualisiert" sich "ständig*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Du bist nicht der einzige mit diesem Problem, auch bei mir passiert das seit kurzem und zwar einfach irgendwann egal was ich gerade am PC mache. Könnte es evtl. ein Bug von Win10 sein?




Genau da ist die Antwort für Awart 

Und Pazox, nein ich habe die automatischen Updates deaktiviert.
ich muss dazu nichts anklicken. das Flackern kommt trotzdem..


----------



## fotoman (13. Juli 2018)

*AW: Taskleiste "aktualisiert" sich "ständig*

Falls der Taskmanager keine "auffälligen" (=unbekannten) Tasks/Programme anzeigt, würde ich mal in der Aufgabenplanung prüfen, was da so an Aufgaben die letzte Zeit gelaufen sind.

Hierzu erst (rechts) den "Verlauf für alle Aufgaben aktivieren" und dann das System 1-2 Stunden laufen lassen (nur der Einfachheit halber, sonst hat man die ganzen Tasts vom Systemstartt in der Liste der letzten Stunde).

Mir ist sowas bisher auf meinem aktuell geptchten Win 10 Home 1709 nicht aufgebfallen, auf dem Win 10 Pro 1803 Laptop mit Patches von Ende Juni 2018 ebenfalls nicht. Vom Arbeitslaptop kenne ich sowas aber gelegentlich,, wenn mal wieder irgendein dummes Programm meint, im Hintergrund etwas tun zu müssen. MS macht sowas auch gerne, um manuell deaktivierte Dienste wieder zu aktivieren.

U.U. läuft auch irgendein nicht MS Programm das der Meinung ist, dem User etwas gutes tun zu müssn und die Leiste regelmäßig aktualisiert. Win 7 hat bei mir oft Probleme die richtigen Icons in der Taskleiste anzuzeigen, wenn ich tagelang wild zwischen Konsole mit unterschiedlichen Auflösungen und RDP-Sessions hin und  her gewechselt habe.



Tobilishou5 schrieb:


> Genau da ist die Antwort für Awart


Nein, ist es nicht. Außer, Du hast an Win 10 nichts, aber auc h garnichts manuell konfiguriert, keine Software von irgendwo installiert  (auch keine Trteiber, die nicht von MS geliefert werden) usw. Erst dann  kannst Du sicher sein, dass es ein Windows Problem ist nicht eins, das  entweder ein anderes Programm oder gar Du selber verursacht hast.

Ich bisher z.B. auch keine Ahnung, warum einzig auf meinem Win 10 Laptop ständig die .NET Optimierung startet, auf allen anderen Win 10 Rechnern aber nicht (bzw. halt immer exakt einmal nach einem Update). Bisher war ich schlicht zu faul, dem nachzugehen.


----------



## wuselsurfer (13. Juli 2018)

*AW: Taskleiste "aktualisiert" sich "ständig*

Schon mal den ICON-Cache gelöscht:
Symbol-Cache zurucksetzen in Windows 10 | schieb.de ?


----------



## Tobilishou5 (13. Juli 2018)

*AW: Taskleiste "aktualisiert" sich "ständig*

Ich habe herausgefunden, dass tatsächlich (keine Ahnung wieso Gigabyte solche "Apps" ohne anfrage installiert) in einem Programm wohl eine AMDRyzen anwendung lief (wurde installiert durch die Gigabyte App Launcher (-benötigt zur steuerung der LED´s während Windows läuft -> ja i know, ich kann die LED´s auch über UEFI ansteuern, aber durch den App Launcher und Gigabyte RGBFusion gehts deutlich leichter). Der Prozes nennt sich TuneUp Utility und startet mehrere Anwendungen (unter anderem OCEngine, RyzenBoost etc. 
Beide Prozesse gekillt, den App Launcher sowieo die "Apps" deinstalliert. Neustart. Teste nun ca eine Stunde und bisher kein Flackern mehr.

Kann das daher kommen?


----------



## Gamer090 (13. Juli 2018)

*AW: Taskleiste "aktualisiert" sich "ständig*

Ich habe im Notebook einen i5 drin und bei mir ist kain TuneUp installiert das einzige was evtl. sein könnnte wäre Lenovo Nerv Center, ich wrde es mal testen


----------



## Eol_Ruin (14. Juli 2018)

*AW: Taskleiste "aktualisiert" sich "ständig*

TuneUp hat schon früher viele Probleme gemacht.
Mir hats vor Jahren schon Probleme mit meinem USB Headset gemacht. 
Hatte extreme Latency Spikes durch die Luftersteuerung des Utilities und dadurch Sound Aussetzer.


----------



## DARPA (15. Juli 2018)

*AW: Taskleiste "aktualisiert" sich "ständig*

Bei mir tritt das auch gelegentlich auf. Wenn dann eigentlich immer kurz nach dem Hochfahren. Hatte das Gefühl, es passiert wenn im Hintergrund automatisch nach Windows Updates gesucht wird.

Da es aber selten auftritt und mich nicht stört, bin ich dem nicht weiter nachgegangen.


----------



## LaVolpe (16. Juli 2018)

*AW: Taskleiste "aktualisiert" sich "ständig*

Ich kenne es nur wenn ich im Store ne App aktualisiere.


----------

